

We Crowdsourced $1m in 2 Wks. Help Us Hack Money Out of Politics May 31-Jun 1 SF - teamdemocracy
http://www.teamdemocracy.us/h4d2?

======
petergreen
Now that's some progress from last time. Good to see it coming along

